
Entrepreneurs: What To Do If You Don't Have An Idea - joeyespo
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/58691/Entrepreneurs-What-To-Do-If-You-Don-t-Have-An-Idea.aspx
======
geoffw8
In all seriousness, if anyone is racking their brains for an idea I'm happy to
share some thoughts. I'm an idea's guy at heart (coder by day) and there just
aren't enough hours in the day.

I might even start a blog, open source ideas.

